# REW crashes on startup



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

I am trying to run REW for the first time and it crashes on starting up. When I launch REW it first shows a small loading bar, then the loading splash screen. If I watch the splash screen bar real fast I see it says something like "adding graph panel" then it dies. 

If I look in the installed directory it generates a file like this...

```
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x77f66827, pid=3924, tid=2888
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_01-b06 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [SHLWAPI.dll+0x6827]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x002a6400):  JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=2888]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00320044

Registers:
EAX=0x000067f5, EBX=0x26cee9d0, ECX=0x00320044, EDX=0x00000000
ESP=0x0090ed08, EBP=0x0090ed08, ESI=0x000e2d58, EDI=0x00320044
EIP=0x77f66827, EFLAGS=0x00210206

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0090ed08)
0x0090ed08:   0090ed18 7ca25496 00320044 7c9c80a8
0x0090ed18:   0090ef44 7ca05b47 00320044 00320044
0x0090ed28:   00000000 26cee9d0 00000a0c 0090ed80
0x0090ed38:   7ca24fa7 0090ed7c 0090ed7c 0090ed80
0x0090ed48:   7ca24f42 7c9f1924 000e2da0 0090ed6c
0x0090ed58:   77f640c1 000e2d58 6d15aad0 000e2d58
0x0090ed68:   0090ede4 0090ed8c 7ca24db5 000e2d58
0x0090ed78:   7c9c85d8 6d15aad0 0090ede4 7ca24d48 

Instructions: (pc=0x77f66827)
0x77f66817:   90 90 8b ff 55 8b ec 8b 4d 08 33 d2 85 c9 74 2a
0x77f66827:   66 8b 01 66 85 c0 74 22 0f b7 c0 83 f8 20 74 24 


Stack: [0x008c0000,0x00910000),  sp=0x0090ed08,  free space=315k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [SHLWAPI.dll+0x6827]
C  [shell32.dll+0x65496]
C  [shell32.dll+0x45b47]
C  [shell32.dll+0x45b17]
C  [awt.dll+0x137895]
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getFileSystemPath(JJ)Ljava/lang/String;+36
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.<init>(Lsun/awt/shell/Win32ShellFolder2;J)V+7
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2.createShellFolderFromRelativePIDL(Lsun/awt/shell/Win32ShellFolder2;J)Lsun/awt/shell/Win32ShellFolder2;+23
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(Z)Lsun/awt/shell/ShellFolder;+35
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.isDirectory()Z+69
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2.get(Ljava/lang/String;)Ljava/lang/Object;+156
j  sun.awt.shell.ShellFolder.get(Ljava/lang/String;)Ljava/lang/Object;+4
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.updateUseShellFolder()V+55
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installComponents(Ljavax/swing/JFileChooser;)V+67
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI.installUI(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+47
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installUI(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+2
j  javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Ljavax/swing/plaf/ComponentUI;)V+135
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.updateUI()V+40
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.setup(Ljavax/swing/filechooser/FileSystemView;)V+18
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Ljava/io/File;Ljavax/swing/filechooser/FileSystemView;)V+133
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>()V+9
j  roomeqwizard.m$31.<init>(Lroomeqwizard/m;)V+6
j  roomeqwizard.m.J()V+212
j  roomeqwizard.m.<init>()V+8
j  roomeqwizard.RA.<init>()V+300
j  roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main([Ljava/lang/String;)V+131
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(JJZ)J+0
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getFileSystemPath(JJ)Ljava/lang/String;+36
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.<init>(Lsun/awt/shell/Win32ShellFolder2;J)V+7
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2.createShellFolderFromRelativePIDL(Lsun/awt/shell/Win32ShellFolder2;J)Lsun/awt/shell/Win32ShellFolder2;+23
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getLinkLocation(Z)Lsun/awt/shell/ShellFolder;+35
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.isDirectory()Z+69
j  sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2.get(Ljava/lang/String;)Ljava/lang/Object;+156
j  sun.awt.shell.ShellFolder.get(Ljava/lang/String;)Ljava/lang/Object;+4
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.updateUseShellFolder()V+55
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installComponents(Ljavax/swing/JFileChooser;)V+67
j  javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI.installUI(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+47
j  com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installUI(Ljavax/swing/JComponent;)V+2
j  javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Ljavax/swing/plaf/ComponentUI;)V+135
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.updateUI()V+40
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.setup(Ljavax/swing/filechooser/FileSystemView;)V+18
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Ljava/io/File;Ljavax/swing/filechooser/FileSystemView;)V+133
j  javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>()V+9
j  roomeqwizard.m$31.<init>(Lroomeqwizard/m;)V+6
j  roomeqwizard.m.J()V+212
j  roomeqwizard.m.<init>()V+8
j  roomeqwizard.RA.<init>()V+300
j  roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main([Ljava/lang/String;)V+131
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+0
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+87
j  sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+161
j  jexepackboot.run([Ljava/lang/String;)I+721
j  jexepackboot.main([Ljava/lang/String;)V+62
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x03459000 JavaThread "Thread-7" [_thread_blocked, id=2908]
  0x03466c00 JavaThread "Image Fetcher 3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3304]
  0x03437000 JavaThread "Image Fetcher 2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2480]
  0x03423800 JavaThread "Image Fetcher 1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5468]
  0x033d3800 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5356]
  0x03369800 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3552]
  0x0336a400 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4228]
  0x0302b400 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=320]
  0x02fd4c00 JavaThread "Image Fetcher 0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1480]
  0x02b53800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5076]
  0x02fd0800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=2632]
  0x0302c400 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5608]
  0x02b2d000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3368]
  0x02b28800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=828]
  0x02b27400 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1376]
  0x02b26400 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5968]
  0x02b21c00 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5524]
  0x02b1d400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5536]
=>0x002a6400 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=2888]

Other Threads:
  0x02b14400 VMThread [id=3864]
  0x02b37400 WatcherThread [id=3472]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 960K, used 467K [0x16970000, 0x16a70000, 0x17d20000)
  eden space 896K,  45% used [0x16970000, 0x169d4d68, 0x16a50000)
  from space 64K, 100% used [0x16a60000, 0x16a70000, 0x16a70000)
  to   space 64K,   0% used [0x16a50000, 0x16a50000, 0x16a60000)
 tenured generation   total 6304K, used 5303K [0x17d20000, 0x18348000, 0x26970000)
   the space 6304K,  84% used [0x17d20000, 0x1824dc90, 0x1824de00, 0x18348000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 3709K [0x26970000, 0x27570000, 0x2a970000)
   the space 12288K,  30% used [0x26970000, 0x26d0f440, 0x26d0f600, 0x27570000)
    ro space 8192K,  62% used [0x2a970000, 0x2ae6e4e8, 0x2ae6e600, 0x2b170000)
    rw space 12288K,  52% used [0x2b170000, 0x2b7b0e78, 0x2b7b1000, 0x2bd70000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00423000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f01000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d7c0000 - 0x6da07000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x7e410000 - 0x7e4a0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f57000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x6d310000 - 0x6d318000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d770000 - 0x6d77c000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\verify.dll
0x6d3b0000 - 0x6d3cf000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\java.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bf000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d1c3000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\awt.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x73760000 - 0x737a9000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
0x73bc0000 - 0x73bc6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x755ee000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x7c9c0000 - 0x7d1d5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x773d0000 - 0x774d2000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
0x5d090000 - 0x5d12a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x6d2b0000 - 0x6d303000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x6d450000 - 0x6d474000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jpeg.dll
0x6d570000 - 0x6d583000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\net.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x6d590000 - 0x6d599000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\nio.dll
0x6d220000 - 0x6d243000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\dcpr.dll
0x10000000 - 0x1000a000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\win32com.dll
0x6d520000 - 0x6d544000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jsound.dll
0x6d550000 - 0x6d558000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x73f10000 - 0x73f6c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x76c30000 - 0x76c5e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x77a80000 - 0x77b14000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 - 0x77b32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76c90000 - 0x76cb8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x72d20000 - 0x72d29000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72d10000 - 0x72d18000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77be0000 - 0x77bf5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x6d1f0000 - 0x6d21f000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\cmm.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b4000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
0x71b20000 - 0x71b32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
0x75f60000 - 0x75f67000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
0x71c10000 - 0x71c1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
0x71cd0000 - 0x71ce7000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
0x71c90000 - 0x71cd0000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
0x71c80000 - 0x71c87000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
0x71bf0000 - 0x71c03000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
0x75f70000 - 0x75f79000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77a13000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x77b40000 - 0x77b62000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x5a500000 - 0x5a54e000 	C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\fsshext.8.1.0178.00.dll
0x78130000 - 0x781cb000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.163_x-ww_681e29fb\MSVCR80.dll
0x4ec50000 - 0x4edf3000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771ac000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7704f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x5af80000 - 0x5afbd000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xmx256m -Xmx256m
java_command: jexepackboot R C:\Program Files\RoomEQWizard\roomeqwizard.exe C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C;C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C\RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar;C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C\jh.jar;C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C\comm.jar;C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C\TableLayout.jar;C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C\MultipleGradientPaint.jar;C:\Program Files\RoomEQWizard;.;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip;.
PATH=C:\DOCUME~1\Mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\AA30110C;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\
USERNAME=Mark
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6, GenuineIntel

---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 2 family 6, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 2095596k(641184k free), swap 4194303k(2724320k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_01-b06) for windows-x86, built on Mar 14 2007 00:24:02 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1310
```
I have tried to troubleshoot it a bit but have had no luck.:dunno: 

I looked the forum over and only found something about "win32com.dll" which this file is in the correct place. 

Thanks for any help. :help:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure what to suggest, the crash is in some native code called by the Java Runtime Environment rather than in REW. Could try re-installing the JRE, or uninstall JRE 1.6 and try JRE 1.5 instead to see if it also happens with the previous JRE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok I installed developer package 1.5 and REW worked. So now need to test if I reinstall 1.6 if it will be ok but this time with the developer package instead of the runtime only one.


----------

